# Kodak Easyshare- unrecognized file format... ???



## lowbudgetgui (Jun 29, 2005)

Okay so recently i got a kodak easyshare dx6340 and the only problem i have encountered is with the movie formats. i have quicktime and run it on my computer but any quicktime video i want to transfer to the camera from my computer comes up as "unrecognized file format" any help?


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

i 'think' this is right (ive got a DX6340 but havent played with video part of it for ages, so this is from memory)

the format Kodax use isnt the 'std' quicktime format (they have their own codec). So the movies play on your machine (the kodak s/w installs the codec for quicktime), but thats why u cant upload any old avi and play it on your camera.


----------



## lowbudgetgui (Jun 29, 2005)

is there any way or any program that can convert to this type for my purpose?


----------



## mssy2384 (Jul 5, 2005)

I have some questions myself.

I have a kodec easy share and I have never tried to put movies from my computer on my camera. Is that what your having problems with?

I know I can play my videos from my camera on my computer, but I don't think I can even play them using anything but the software given with the camera. I was wondering if anyone knew how to put the camera movies in windows movie maker.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

lowbudgetgui - sorry i seemed to have missed your further question! Yes you should be able to do it with a free app called virtual dub. load the avi that doesnt work into virtual dub then re-encode using the correct kodak codec.

mssy - you should be able to play the files in any media player - once the correct codec is installed. not sure about windows movie maker this might not support other formats - but you might want to have a look at virtual dub also


----------

